# Step #2 Figure out where to start



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

OK. Step #1 is a done deal. Got the Lathe today and set up was a snap. Noticed right off I had all three issues noted in the reviews about this lathe. Top Access door would not stay closed, took some fussing with but now it does. Tool rest needs dressing up. Not done but not a safety issue or likely to matter much to me at this point. Tail stock will not lock down. This is still an issue. I fussed with it a bit and it's better, but basically when the handle is locked as tight as you can get by hand, there is still no 'bite' and it seems like a very temporary hold. I'll keep working on that. I'm certain this lathe will be awesome as soon as I get it all just right. Also got my chisels today but don't know which end to use yet. Got my mandrel and one of 6 duck call blanks from HUT, everything else was back ordered. Probably just as well since I need to practice a bit before chucking up a good piece of wood. Spent all day cleaning out the storage shed so I could move a bunch of stuff out of the garage into it and free up space for the Lathe in the garage. It might have been easier to just put the lathe in the storage shed ! Right now the lathe is sitting on top of a carvers work bench. I added wheels to that bench a while back and now it seems way too high for the lathe. Is there a standard/recommended height for a lathe ?

Probably won't get to fuss with it again till Sunday.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EndTuition said:


> OK. Step #1 is a done deal. Got the Lathe today and set up was a snap. Noticed right off I had all three issues noted in the reviews about this lathe. Top Access door would not stay closed, took some fussing with but now it does. Tool rest needs dressing up. Not done but not a safety issue or likely to matter much to me at this point. Tail stock will not lock down. This is still an issue. I fussed with it a bit and it's better, but basically when the handle is locked as tight as you can get by hand, there is still no 'bite' and it seems like a very temporary hold. I'll keep working on that. I'm certain this lathe will be awesome as soon as I get it all just right. Also got my chisels today but don't know which end to use yet. Got my mandrel and one of 6 duck call blanks from HUT, everything else was back ordered. Probably just as well since I need to practice a bit before chucking up a good piece of wood. Spent all day cleaning out the storage shed so I could move a bunch of stuff out of the garage into it and free up space for the Lathe in the garage. It might have been easier to just put the lathe in the storage shed ! Right now the lathe is sitting on top of a carvers work bench. I added wheels to that bench a while back and now it seems way too high for the lathe. *Is there a standard/recommended height for a lathe ?*
> 
> Probably won't get to fuss with it again till Sunday.


I was told put the spindle even with you elbo. Works for me. I'm 6'2"


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I don't remember seeing it listed but a face shield is good to have around (I don't have one) but safety glasses are a must.

Resperator is aslo very good to have, breathing some small dust is bad.

Dust collector very nice....but a broom and dust pan works for me LOL

I'm sure there are a few hundred other things...I see them all the time.

You will know you got the fever.....when you start looking at boards and limbs on the side of the road LOL

Glad your almost set up. I can't wait to see some turnings. If you need some pen blanks just let me know, I'll get you some to turn......and say good bye to a clean garage


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I have a dust collector but need to figure out how to hook it up to a lathe ?
I have a face shield, but it's frosted from sand blasting. I wear safty glasses anyway.

If I had not actualy seen Trodery's garage, I don't think I would be able to say I have ever seen a clean garage. His was sort of scary clean.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

EndT....on that tailstock problem. There will be a nut that needs to be tighten a little. It's located on the bottom of the tailstock....under the slide bar that goes under the bottom of the bed (makes sense??LOL). The cam action is not allowing the bar to pull up against the bottom of the bed. gb

ps...congrats on the new toy!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Also suggest not to make your first turning from a 2x4...as someone in here did a few months back! LOL.... not mentioning names. 8*)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> Also suggest not to make your first turning from a 2x4...as someone in here did a few months back! LOL.... not mentioning names. 8*)


LOL...that would have been me...turned that 2x4 into a dowle rod


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T....I still laugh about that! You sure wanted to make some chips didn't you???!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

galvbay said:


> T....I still laugh about that! You sure wanted to make some chips didn't you???!!


Yep, typical inpatient me! LOL I just couldn't wait till Mr Bill got here to teach me a little something


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

TE=EndTuition]I have a dust collector but need to figure out *how to hook it up to a lathe ?*
[/QUOTE]

ET..almost any of the suppliers that sell dust collectors have a 'dust hood for lathes' that is a three sided box that attaches to the back of the lathe. I screwed mine to a 6 inch piece of 1 x 4...drilled a couple of forstner bit holes about the size of a quarter and CA glued about 4 'rare earth magnets' to the board. That sucker will grab the back of the lathe and you don't have to worry about it falling off..but you can pull it off if you want to clean up the joint...or have something to turn that is longer than the hood.. Dunno what them magnets are made of, but they are POWERFUL. If ya wanna try this out..drop me a PM with name and mailing address and I'll be glad to send you some of them . I had to buy 12 to get the 4 I needed and have no use for the rest of them..You can put one of the magnets on each side of one of your fingers and they will grab you right thru the finger..LOL... Lord help you if they get too close to each other and grab... takes lok pliers and pry bar and cussing to get them apart...LOL...might be good for a laugh at the post office when they run them devils thru their sorting machinery...Below is a link to the one that Rockler sells...about 30 bucks...but well worth it..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10578&filter=dust%20hood


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Yep, typical inpatient me! LOL *I just couldn't wait till Mr Bill got here to teach me a little something *




*------------------*

Troddy is right on about this.. A day spent with Bill Berry will set you back about $125..but it'll save you many time that if for no other reason than he will tell you what to buy...and you won't end up with $500 worth of krap you don't need.LOL He can get you started in a full day with enough knowledge to save you a year of trial and error.... GOOD MAN....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Also suggest not to make your first turning from a 2x4...as someone in here did a few months back! LOL.... not mentioning names. 8*)


you must not recall my first piece of turned wood that I showed you


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That was PURE art SC!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Wasn't that the last thing he turned GB?????


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

now - that's not even nice.

I turned out a pen on Wednesday night for one of my co-workers. She wanted a click pen - so I obliged.

It was a stablized box elder burl that was dyed green. Came out just OK, cause I screwed it up during assembly. I've got to make her 2 more pens, so I gave her the screw up as a freebie.


----------

